# 1st electric off-road car will participate in the Dakar rally raid 2012



## BetaFlasher (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi everyone!

First of all, I’m new here and this will be my first post 
Secondly, I have pretty exciting news for EV fans! Read further 
First electric off-road car called “OSCar eO” is being built at the moment and is going to participate in the Dakar rally raid 2012 to win it. 
This is the first time when electric off-road car is going to participate in the Dakar rally raid and, in my opinion, is worth attention.

Citation from “OSCar eO” website:
_“Designed and built with the unique eO drive-train technology in Latvia by a long-time race driver and engineer Andris Dambis from OSC. An evolution of the famously durable OSCar O3.

16 modules of powerful and durable battery packs from Winston Battery with combined voltage of 614 V and total energy of 61 kWh.
Two powerful permanent magnet electric motors (with support for regenerative braking) of combined power of 180 kW nominal and 315 kW peak. Nominal torque 500 Nm, peak torque 800 Nm. Top speed of 140 km/h.

Electricity generating shock absorbers developed by Donerre in cooperation with OSC.”_

Here’s a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GmEBcmpzks&feature=channel_video_title

LIVE video from their workshop to follow how the car is being built: http://oscareo.lv/#live

- BetaFlasher


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome!  Perhaps this thread should be the the Chit Chat section though. I'll see if I can get a mod to move it, so it doesn't get buried in news threads.


----------



## BetaFlasher (Aug 3, 2011)

I have another exciting news for you!
We have started to film a documentary about “OSCar eO” - the first off-road electric car which is going to participate in the Dakar rally raid 2012.
This documentary is about a family building the first electric off-road car “OSCar eO” to participate in the Dakar rally raid 2012 and win it. We have open access to the building process and permission from “OSCar eO” manufacturer to show details of the building process when the rally raid is over. We have the resources to shoot the building process once a month, but we firmly believe that the film will be way more gripping if we can film more often - at least each week. You can help us to twice the number of shooting days. We have created a profile on Rockethub, which is open for donations: http://rockethub.com/projects/2159-electric-off-road-1
If we raise the targeted resources on Rockethub, we will have twice the number of shooting days and as a result you will be able to see 90 minutes long documentary about world’s first electric off-road car “OSCar eO” which is going to participate in the Dakar rally raid 2012. 

Thank you!

- BetaFlasher


----------

